# ID please



## smileysnake (Jan 27, 2013)

the guy i bought them off told me they were just blue tongues he didnt know there were different types lol so hope these photos are clear enough thanks guys ....


----------



## bigguy (Jan 27, 2013)

Just a common eastern bluey


----------



## C.Bayo (Jan 27, 2013)

he didnt know there were different types lol so hope these photos are clear enough thanks guys .... 

LOL there the same


----------



## Bushman (Jan 27, 2013)

Common or Eastern Blue-tongued Skink (_Tiliqua scincoides scincoides_).
The seller should have been able to tell you the species if they were on licence.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 27, 2013)

While there is a bit of difference between the patterning in the two animals, as has been said, they are both Eastern Bluetongues (_Tiliqua scincoides_). Given this sub-species ranges from past Adelaide in SA up to Cape York and across to around Mt. Isa, some degree of variation is only to be expected. You will find the greatest degree of variation in appearance occurs in QLD. Your two look like NSW specimens, mid-coast or north thereof. 

Blue


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks everyone i only asked cos i have been told different things elsewhere they are on license i put them down as easterns so all good cheers


----------



## bigguy (Jan 27, 2013)

Blue They are more likely from around Sydney or thereabouts I have found Easterns from the mid and north coast of NSW tend to loose the black stipe through the eye


----------

